# April Throwdown Winners



## fired up (May 8, 2010)

The winner of the April throwdown is MiamiRick!
With his  [font=&quot]Smoked Boneless Ribs with Onion Rngs, Jalapeno Cheese on Peppercorn Cheese Bread.
[/font]  [font=&quot][/font]

The winner of the peoples choice was also MiamiRick but you cannot win both so the prize goes to Caveman! with his     Triple Meat Lover's Special". Pork Loin, Lamb, and Roast beef
[font=&quot]

Congratulations to the both of you!

Here are the judges scores:

1. Autoferret           42
2. Fishwrestler       39
3. Walle                     50
4. Meateater           43
5. Wingman             50
6. Caveman              52
7. MiamiRick            53

This one was very close. Thanks to everyone who entered and I hope to see all of you enter again this month.

Brad
[/font]


----------



## cowgirl (May 8, 2010)

Congratulations Rick and Caveman!  Both well deserving.


----------



## wingman (May 8, 2010)

Congrats MiamiRick and Caveman for smokes well done! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks to all who voted, moderated and judged as well.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 8, 2010)

Yes congrats goes out ot both of you Rick and caveman. Now you two did a fabulous job and congrats to all the contastants for their entry. We will all do it again next month.


----------



## caveman (May 8, 2010)

Congratulations MiamiRick on your victory. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  (You know I voted for my own sandwich, right?) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Looking forward to your qview on the prep.


----------



## glgoodwin (May 8, 2010)

Congrats on a deserved victory to both of you. WARNING - watch out this month cuase I gotta killer idea for the italian throwdown!!!


----------



## graybeard (May 8, 2010)

Way to go guys! Congratulations to all!!

beard


----------



## fire it up (May 8, 2010)

Congrats guys and to all the entries.
Someone really needs to come up with some taste-o-vision.


----------



## richoso1 (May 8, 2010)

Congrats to Rick and Anthony, well deserved wins.


----------



## treegje (May 8, 2010)

Congratulations Rick and Caveman


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 8, 2010)

Congrats.  all looked great.


----------



## meateater (May 8, 2010)

Congrats to the winner's. Nice job!


----------



## miamirick (May 8, 2010)

hey guy's and girls, thanls for the votes, i'm thrilled to finally win one of these
Special thanks to chef rob and shooter rick for not entering so someone else can win
i will do some posting of the process tomorrow when i get some time

thanks again  its fun competing with some of you pros
gonna celebrate by doing a dry run for my italian entry!
and maybe a little jack and coke


----------



## pineywoods (May 8, 2010)

Congrats to the winners and to all the others every entry looked good


----------



## shooterrick (May 9, 2010)

Congrats guys!  Great lookin food there.  These finished in the order I picked LOL.


----------



## rdknb (May 9, 2010)

Congrats to you 2 and well to everyone that enter.  They all looked great to me


----------



## walle (May 9, 2010)

Congratulations, guys.

I haven't seen Rick's post yet if it's out other.. but DAMN, Caveman!  You certainly put the effort in on your sammie!

Hell, I even voted for ya!

Good job everyone else.
Tracey


----------



## chefrob (May 10, 2010)

LOL @ rick......with all of entries shooter and me would have gotten our a##es handed to us! congrats to rick and caveman and to all of the entries......great job by all!


----------



## bbally (May 10, 2010)

Congrats to the winners!!!

It was an amazing display from all the entries, but those two did have an excellent quality to them.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (May 10, 2010)

*CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## caveman (May 10, 2010)

Yes Sir....sure did... Thank ye!!!


----------

